# I picked up a new toy yesterday.



## JimDawson (Jun 13, 2014)

Works great, looks almost new.  2500 lb capacity, 72 inch lift.  It was too good of a deal to pass up, $300.  Another Craigslist find.


----------



## Don B (Jun 13, 2014)

What a buy, great when those deals come along...!)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 13, 2014)

«Honey, I bought this for you, when you want to move the furniture…»
:roflmao:


----------



## Just Startin' (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like you have pulled the storm door,,,, prepping to bring in to the house?  :lmao:


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 13, 2014)

Man thats a super sweet deal


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 13, 2014)

Great deal, All you need now is some pallet racking.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 28, 2017)

Who made that? Not a Crown I don't think.  Very useful tool for sure at a fantastic price!


----------



## tweinke (May 28, 2017)

If my memory serves me correctly, you have a forklift collection that is rather large. Does that mean one lift for each pallet on the property.  Looks to have definitely been too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## JimDawson (May 28, 2017)

tweinke said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, you have a forklift collection that is rather large. Does that mean one lift for each pallet on the property.  Looks to have definitely been too good a deal to pass up.



I'm down to 2 forklifts now, I had 4 at one time.  I wound up trading the little push around lift for this:

(The router, not the forklift)


----------



## kd4gij (May 28, 2017)




----------



## george wilson (Jul 5, 2017)

I have one of those "Stackers". 2000# lift. It has a starter motor that runs off a truck motor. I keep it for taking very heavy stuff off of a tractor trailer. I measured one truck,and it was 55 inches high up to the truck bed. They are standard I guess,for fitting loading docks. The stacker will lift EL MUCHO higher than that !

I had to saw 12" off of mine to pass it under the garage door. At least it will get a heavy object down closer to the ground. After that,there's a pallet factory across the street. They jumped at my offer of $50.00 to take a lathe off a truck.

While I haven't used them yet,if they are closed,I can at least get a heavy object off a truck and put a tarp over it till the fork lift can be available. The stacker has small casters,and I'm not expecting it to roll under a load!


----------



## Bamban (Jul 5, 2017)

Is that a toe jack on steroids?......


----------



## george wilson (Jul 7, 2017)

No toe jack. Might not be a good idea to try lifting something HEAVY with just the TIP of a fork!! I have an old railroad jack that has a useful toe on it. But it's toe is not over 2" long. Only a 3 ton jack,but large enough to lift one end of my 16" Grizzly lathe when installing pad feet.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jul 7, 2017)

Those old Simplex railroad Jack's are awesome. Well worth a $100 from a fleemarket. After all, they are near $2K new. Face it, farm Jack's are dangerous.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

HGR had a bunch of them , $69.99 for 1,000 lb lift and $99.99 for the 2,000 lb . Some have power propelled wheels to move itself and load. We have one at the shop next door.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 8, 2017)

Sweet,   We are always looking for something to "lift" with. Hauling the HF Gantry around the dang land is getting OLD OLD OLD!!!   But I want something like this:  
	

		
			
		

		
	


     something fun!!


----------



## GL (Aug 16, 2017)

Very cool, very useful but doesn't take up much shop space.  Although...I have a friend who thinks track hoes are the Swiss Army knife for moving anything.  Need your big lathe set on the back wall of your shop, from outside, track hoe. Rotate all the tires on your truck, at the same time, track hoe.  Paint the second story of your house, well you get the gist. I am fairly convinced world peace and curing cancer is on his list of possible uses.


----------

